# Crysis Graphical Glitch



## Sconeboy (Jan 20, 2008)

I've been searching around and I've found no other accounts of this particular glitch, this is just one of many places it seems to happen.
So far it happens to me inside caves and on a few hills in the level Ascension. Any Ideas what might be causing it?


----------



## redsunx (Apr 5, 2007)

Is your GPU overclocked?


----------



## Sconeboy (Jan 20, 2008)

Yeah, just a tad. I'll try setting it back to stock and see what happens.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

What graphics card, graphics driver and PSU do you have?


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

koala said:


> What graphics card, graphics driver and PSU do you have?


definetly answer this^,also is your video driver up to date?do you have any idea what the temperature on the video card is getting to when playing crysis?


----------



## Sconeboy (Jan 20, 2008)

redsunx said:


> Is your GPU overclocked?


>Put the GPU back to stock and there was no change.



koala said:


> What graphics card, graphics driver and PSU do you have?


>3870, Thermaltake 700w



pharoah said:


> definetly answer this^,also is your video driver up to date?do you have any idea what the temperature on the video card is getting to when playing crysis?


>I'm using the catalyst version that came on ati driver disc (probably old), i'll try updating it tonight.
>My GPU never goes above 65 C, I got Rivatuner keeping it nice and cool.


----------



## redsunx (Apr 5, 2007)

Well, does this happen in any other game? If not, it's probably Crysis, I get glitches on the first part, there's like a green grid in the sky, but I just ignore it.


----------



## Sconeboy (Jan 20, 2008)

redsunx said:


> Well, does this happen in any other game? If not, it's probably Crysis, I get glitches on the first part, there's like a green grid in the sky, but I just ignore it.


>I just built this comp and i haven't bought any other games yet so i don't know. Hopefully its just crysis.


----------



## redsunx (Apr 5, 2007)

Get the demo of COD4 right quick and test it out.


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

did you try reinstalling the game?


----------



## Sconeboy (Jan 20, 2008)

redsunx said:


> Get the demo of COD4 right quick and test it out.


>Alright, I'll try that tonight.



1 g0t 0wn3d said:


> did you try reinstalling the game?


>Yes, I've reinstalled it numerous times with no success.


----------



## Sconeboy (Jan 20, 2008)

Sorry for the double post but heres an update:
>updated the Catalyst drivers to the newest version: It didn't fix the problem, but it definetly made it 95% less severe. Instead of random polygons that will flash wildly depending on where you are I get a constant craptastic effect:








Some of the wall textures are very white and you can see their edges.
While this is definetly a huge a improvment, its still annoying.

Since im not 100% sure its crysis after this driver update, I'm going to go buy another 3870 (a different brand one) from the store and trade it out and see if I have the same problem, If the new card dosen't do this I get to fill out an RMA :]


----------

